# Atlanta Midtown Pedestrian



## howandwhy99 (Jul 29, 2003)

*NW Miwaukee Suburbanite with Car*

Change thread title from Atlanta Midtown Pedestrian

I've been looking for gamers in Atlanta for awhile and everyone I find seems to be outside of the perimeter.  The difficulty is I don't own a car and nor have much access to one (by choice BTW).  So, if anyone is regularly gaming downtown and would like an extra player, please let me know.  MARTA accessible works.

I live fairly close to Emory, GA State and GA Tech.  I have run games and enjoy both playing or GMing.  I will run CoC D20 and Paranoia (2nd ed) upon request.  

Thanks.


----------



## nalesean (Jul 31, 2003)

I live in your preferred area, and frequently run games.  My schedule
isn't so full of game running during the summer, especially with all
of my players taking vacations and the like, but I'm always
looking for a new gamer or too.  I mostly run D&D 3e, but recently
bought the revised books as well.

nalesean


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jul 31, 2003)

I've played 3E so often it seems I left it out of the list of games I would run. 

Nalesean.  thanks for responding!  If you could, please send me an email with any pertinent information about getting together to game.  I'm interested in hearing more about where and when you play, too.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## AyJayATL (Aug 6, 2003)

Looks like I may be starting a new D&D 3.5 campaign in midtown in early September.  I have enough players, but am open to adding another.  Email me at ajones@mindspring.com for more info.  I don't check this board much if at all.

Allen


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 22, 2003)

We've got openings, and while our games aren't downtown, they are MARTA-accessible (one of our players is in Midtown without his own transport).

Info here.


----------



## Angelsboi (Aug 23, 2003)

Check here here for more details.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Oct 30, 2014)

FYI, I've since moved to Milwaukee and am no longer a pedestrian. Otherwise I am in search of old school games in the area. Early D&D, but Call of Cthulhu would still be great. 

I've changed the thread title to update.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 6, 2014)

howandwhy99 said:


> FYI, I've since moved to Milwaukee and am no longer a pedestrian. Otherwise I am in search of old school games in the area. Early D&D, but Call of Cthulhu would still be great.
> 
> I've changed the thread title to update.




are you doing Gamehole Con right now?


----------



## howandwhy99 (Nov 7, 2014)

diaglo said:


> are you doing Gamehole Con right now?



It would be nice, but I am not off until the weekend. Back in the summer I looked at the events scheduled and found some interesting ones. But now I'll have to look again. I'll be daytripping Saturday to Madison.

It looks like most of the old crew in the area set up shop at GameHole too.


----------

